# [Q] s3 i9300 clone MTK6577 Android 4.1 dual core



## afloresuk (Sep 24, 2012)

I bought this budget phone because its handy and just performs its tasks but I want to flash ROM, root it and delete some of the useless apps to free up some memory. has any one tired the rooting. If so how? If anyone has any ideas please, that would be great. Any help will be Much appreciated. Thx


----------



## GT35pro (Sep 25, 2012)

afloresuk said:


> I bought this budget phone because its handy and just performs its tasks but I want to flash ROM, root it and delete some of the useless apps to free up some memory. has any one tired the rooting. If so how? If anyone has any ideas please, that would be great. Any help will be Much appreciated. Thx

Click to collapse




You can go to Colonel Zap blog to search for the rom. I believe he has a rooted firmware for the HDC branded one. If yours is the Star or Tinji brand, just search for tinji i9300 in XDA and you can find the rooted firmware for it as well.

I just got a bigger version from fastcardtech.com and they call it the HDC Galaxy note II clone. This is a really new model just released this month in September.
 I just completed a review on it so you can check it out on youtube.

http://youtu.be/fizWeA04Wr0
http://youtu.be/KMQ0rLNghfM

I hope someone can make a rooted firmware for this as well. I have to settle for stock for the time being.


----------



## afloresuk (Sep 25, 2012)

*thanks*



GT35pro said:


> You can go to Colonel Zap blog to search for the rom. I believe he has a rooted firmware for the HDC branded one. If yours is the Star or Tinji brand, just search for tinji i9300 in XDA and you can find the rooted firmware for it as well.
> 
> I just got a bigger version from fastcardtech.com and they call it the HDC Galaxy note II clone. This is a really new model just released this month in September.
> I just completed a review on it so you can check it out on youtube.
> ...

Click to collapse




I asked on Colonel Zap's blog and he said he didnt have the root or custom roms for this particular phone but I looked through this thread and may safely try it. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460 
Im not too bothered about custome roms, just wanna root and delete all chinese apps to free space and also be able to used SD card storage. thanks for the reply though


----------



## thebighunt (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi
I've bought one s3 clone yesterday in Singapore. No brand.
It's a 6577 dual core with 1gb ram and 2gb rom.
The screen is 1280x720 PX what is quite nice.

I've rooted it with the spark tool and it worked.

But I can't access to my sdcard. It's not mounted.
Does any one know how to use it ?

Cheers


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afloresuk (Oct 9, 2012)

*Rooting*



afloresuk said:


> I bought this budget phone because its handy and just performs its tasks but I want to flash ROM, root it and delete some of the useless apps to free up some memory. has any one tired the rooting. If so how? If anyone has any ideas please, that would be great. Any help will be Much appreciated. Thx

Click to collapse



Thx for all ya responses. I figured out how to root my phone. Very tideous process but all done now


----------



## ankit_25 (Oct 11, 2012)

hi i need help.. i need the stock rom for my phone s3 9300... its 1.2GHz MTK MT6577 processor, 512MB RAM, 4GB ROM and i got it from Android sales
i tried rooting it with a ram from colonelZap hdc-galaxy-i9300-siii-plus-mt6577

and now my touch screen has gone crazy.. i need to unroot it and i dont have the stock rom... please someone share and help me


----------



## Israeleet (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

Thanks for this informative thread. I am interested in a similar phone, the Hero 9300+. Any suggestions?

P.S. that S3 clone is sexay, but too fat. Lol


----------



## afloresuk (Oct 11, 2012)

This is how I rooted my S3 i9300 mtk6577 android 4.1. U can try this process for any mtk6577 device but do this with caution and at your own risk. I haven't flashed the ROM bcoz it's too risky with these Chinese clones. 

*Install the MTK6577 usb drivers http://www.4shared.com/rar/0MvyztbR/usb_driver_MT65xx_Android_ZTE_.html? cau2=403tNull

*Download the rooting .rar file (v2) from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

*please note that no apps must be open or running during the process.

*Connect the phone- should have the USB-Debug option enabled in settings. 

*click RunMe.bat file and selectthe "Other" (option 4) 

*click Restore option on ya mobile to backup ya data and then wait for the magic. 

*Mobile should reboot twice and the command prompt on ya PC shows this msg: "Successful, going to reboot your device!" 

*After completion, command prompt should state if phone has been rooted and superuser n terminal emulator apps automatically installed on ya mobile*

*After rooting my phone, I didnt see the superuser.apk file and just  installed the superuser app from play store. U can also use any root checker apps to confirm that ya phone is rooted.

*To delete Chinese apps and anything u don't want, I used "Root App Delete" from play store. This app shows which system files u should not delete so PS do this with caution.

 VIOLA!

Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## afloresuk (Oct 11, 2012)

I still love the S3. The hero 9300+ 5.3inch svreen is even much bigger) my phone is free now after rooting. Yeah! Anyway try the method below for rooting. Hope it works for u

Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## davidayling (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re*



afloresuk said:


> I bought this budget phone because its handy and just performs its tasks but I want to flash ROM, root it and delete some of the useless apps to free up some memory. has any one tired the rooting. If so how? If anyone has any ideas please, that would be great. Any help will be Much appreciated. Thx

Click to collapse



Not an answer as such but i am using the same phone in the UK, Do you have any ideas as to how to stop it roaming when you make a call, I am using a UK Giffgaff and UK Orange sim but when i topped up yesterday it cained my credit like no tomorrow.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Many thanks


----------



## afloresuk (Oct 11, 2012)

Dont worry about the answer. I manage to root my phone and delete all Chinese apps. 
Regarding ya issue, have u tried settings > sim management > roaming and change ya options accordingly. Hope that works.

Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## davidayling (Oct 11, 2012)

afloresuk said:


> Dont worry about the answer. I manage to root my phone and delete all Chinese apps.
> Regarding ya issue, have u tried settings > sim management > roaming and change ya options accordingly. Hope that works.
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




I have tried that but alas no joy .... Are you in the Uk using the phone yourself ?


----------



## afloresuk (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes! I'm using the phone here in London on giffgaff ad lebara Sims. Try removing the battery and simcard for a min before placing them back. The giffgaff similar should reset to original settings. Have u also tried a giff gaff goody bag, its much cheaper. If alI fails, I  think u should safely back up ya data and do a factory reset.

Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## davidayling (Oct 12, 2012)

afloresuk said:


> Yes! I'm using the phone here in London on giffgaff ad lebara Sims. Try removing the battery and simcard for a min before placing them back. The giffgaff similar should reset to original settings. Have u also tried a giff gaff goody bag, its much cheaper. If alI fails, I  think u should safely back up ya data and do a factory reset.
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Will try that thanks, Whats the best way to back up data as i dont have a clue about rooting so i wont even try lol.

Did you have to edit any of the settings manualy ? 

Thanks for all your help so far.


----------



## ankit_25 (Oct 12, 2012)

afloresuk said:


> This is how I rooted my S3 i9300 mtk6577 android 4.1. U can try this process for any mtk6577 device but do this with caution and at your own risk. I haven't flashed the ROM bcoz it's too risky with these Chinese clones.
> 
> *Install the MTK6577 usb drivers http://www.4shared.com/rar/0MvyztbR/usb_driver_MT65xx_Android_ZTE_.html? cau2=403tNull
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank for ur help now there is a problem
 i rooted my rom with 
http:// colonelzap.blogspot.in/2012/09/hdc-galaxy-i9300-siii-plus-mt6577.html?showComment=1350053044457#c7989398023935803773

and my phones touch screen is not synced... i dont have backup for the original... the phone is rooted as i checked with the root check software i had installed... now should i root with ur rom as u mentioned above or is there somthing else that needs to be done...


----------



## WysiwygDK (Oct 14, 2012)

*HDC Galaxy S3 i9300 EX- MTK6577*

Hi, just bought this device: HDC Galaxy S3 i9300 EXTREME- MTK6577 (Released 11 october)

Do anyone know how to root it?

SPECS:
Version: Android 4.0.4
Dual Core ARMv7 (VFPv3,NEON) MTK6577
GPU Vendor: Imagination Technologies
GPU renderer: PowerVR SGX 531
Build Number: B92 20120925-151115
Kernel Version: 3.0.13
[email protected]#1 SMP PREEMPT Tue 25 15:10:15 CST 2012
Linux version: 3.0.13 ([email protected])(gcc version 4.4.3(GCC)
Dual Core ARMv7 (VFPv3,NEON)
OpenGL ES 2.0

I hope on some help here, thanks


----------



## afloresuk (Oct 15, 2012)

*Back Up data*



davidayling said:


> Will try that thanks, Whats the best way to back up data as i dont have a clue about rooting so i wont even try lol.
> 
> Did you have to edit any of the settings manualy ?
> 
> Thanks for all your help so far.

Click to collapse




Download MobileGo for Android on winXp
Open the application on your PC and connect ya phone via USB. make sure USB debugging is enabled. the computer automatically searches for ya mobile phone to the last detail. It may show a diffierent make since its a clone. so no worries about that.
Then click back up and it will back up all ya contacts, sms, all downloaded and system apps. so in case u need them later, just connect ya  fone and click restore. no apps must be running during the back up or restore processes.


----------



## mon2oo (Oct 27, 2012)

*Error using Dialer & contact*



afloresuk said:


> This is how I rooted my S3 i9300 mtk6577 android 4.1. U can try this process for any mtk6577 device but do this with caution and at your own risk. I haven't flashed the ROM bcoz it's too risky with these Chinese clones.
> 
> *Install the MTK6577 usb drivers http://www.4shared.com/rar/0MvyztbR/usb_driver_MT65xx_Android_ZTE_.html? cau2=403tNull
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Thanks a lot... this was really helpful.
I rooted my MTK6577 S3 clone using this process, all apps are working fine, accept Dialer & contact..

When i open dialer or contact, it gives a message :

"The system is not authorized will automatically shut down"

and I'm unable to make any phone call.

Any solution to this ??


----------



## mickr (Oct 30, 2012)

*install drivers*

Can anybody please tell me how to install the usb drivers. I have downloaded the rar file and extracted it but cannot see how you install them

with thanks

Mickr


----------



## whiteshadow1606 (Nov 3, 2012)

mickr said:


> Can anybody please tell me how to install the usb drivers. I have downloaded the rar file and extracted it but cannot see how you install them
> 
> with thanks
> 
> Mickr

Click to collapse



I'm using this. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1631663

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------




afloresuk said:


> Dont worry about the answer. I manage to root my phone and delete all Chinese apps.
> Regarding ya issue, have u tried settings > sim management > roaming and change ya options accordingly. Hope that works.
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Can u teach me how to remove all the crappy chinese apps?


----------



## afloresuk (Sep 24, 2012)

I bought this budget phone because its handy and just performs its tasks but I want to flash ROM, root it and delete some of the useless apps to free up some memory. has any one tired the rooting. If so how? If anyone has any ideas please, that would be great. Any help will be Much appreciated. Thx


----------



## nakTT (Nov 3, 2012)

afloresuk said:


> I bought this budget phone because its handy and just performs its tasks but I want to flash ROM, root it and delete some of the useless apps to free up some memory. has any one tired the rooting. If so how? If anyone has any ideas please, that would be great. Any help will be Much appreciated. Thx

Click to collapse



Hope you can share your experience with the phone so far.Is it reliable? Is the battery degrading very slowly like normal battery from branded company or it just degraded significantly after only a month or two? How is the screen? How is the overall performance? Thank you in advance.

Sent from my ST26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## afloresuk (Nov 3, 2012)

If ya fone is not rooted, Just go to settings>apps> look under all apps and simply click on each Chinese app, clear data> force close > disable and reboot ya phone. If ya phone is rooted, u can remove all Chinese apps using "Root app delete" its a free app from play store.

Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## afloresuk (Nov 3, 2012)

ROOTING: i9300 mtk6577 android 4.1

*Install the mtk6577 usb drivers http://www.4shared.com/rar/0MvyztbR/usb_driver_MT65xx_Android_ZTE_.html? cau2=403tNull

*Download the rooting .rar file (v2) from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

*please note that no apps must be open or running during the process.

 *Connect the phone- should have the USB-Debug option enabled in settings. 

*click RunMe.bat file and select the "Other" (option 4)

 *click Restore option on ya mobile to backup ya data and then wait for the magic.

 *Mobile should reboot twice and the command prompt on ya PC shows this msg: "Successful, going to rebootyour device!" *

after completion, command prompt should state if phone has been rooted and superuser app automatically installed on ya mobile*

after rooting my phone, I just installed the apk installer from play store and run the apk superuser installed them manually. 

You can also use "root app delete" its a free app from play store to delete system apps ESP the Chinese apps.

VOILA!!!

Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## afloresuk (Nov 3, 2012)

ROOTING: i9300 mtk6577 android 4.1

*Install the mtk6577 usb drivers http://www.4shared.com/rar/0MvyztbR/usb_driver_MT65xx_Android_ZTE_.html? cau2=403tNull

*Download the rooting .rar file (v2) from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

*please note that no apps must be open or running during the process.

*Connect the phone- should have the USB-Debug option enabled in settings. 

*click RunMe.bat file and select the "Other" (option 4)

*click Restore option on ya mobile to backup ya data and then wait for the magic.

*Mobile should reboot twice and the command prompt on ya PC shows this msg: "Successful, going to rebootyour device!" *

after completion, command prompt should state if phone has been rooted and superuser app automatically installed on ya mobile*

after rooting my phone, I just installed the apk installer from play store and run the apk superuser installed them manually. 

You can also use "root app delete" its a free app from play store to delete system apps ESP the Chinese apps.

VOILA!!!

Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app


Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mon2oo (Nov 5, 2012)

*S3 Clone (Rooted) dialer error*



afloresuk said:


> If ya fone is not rooted, Just go to settings>apps> look under all apps and simply click on each Chinese app, clear data> force close > disable and reboot ya phone. If ya phone is rooted, u can remove all Chinese apps using "Root app delete" its a free app from play store.
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I got my phone rooted, then installed RootAppDelete and removed all unwanted chinese apps. Every thing went fine and phone is working very well except three features (Dialer, Contact and Message), whenever I open any of them get an error msg: 

*System  is not authorized and will automaticlly shut down* (screen short attached)

So, unable to use calling features, can anyone help ??
I guess this is related to ROM and not to the dialer apps.


----------



## pimvdmolen (Nov 6, 2012)

*Touchscreen*

Hi there,

I rooted my phone and it works great.
All the chinese apps are gone and everything is working, but when i use whatsapp messenger.. i notice that he skips some characters (probably because i am quick) but on my original galaxy s1 it always worked.

Is there somehow a solution for this?


----------



## Apraditya (Nov 9, 2012)

afloresuk said:


> ROOTING: i9300 mtk6577 android 4.1
> 
> *Install the mtk6577 usb drivers http://www.4shared.com/rar/0MvyztbR/usb_driver_MT65xx_Android_ZTE_.html? cau2=403tNull
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Do you get a chance to install clockworkmod recovery? I'm using Mac. Can Mobile ODIN Pro help? Thanks!


----------



## briga69 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Chinese App*

Hi actually you don't need root to remove the apps. Go in the app setting choose the app you want to remove, stop it and then click on disable (upper right) and you will be fine. You don't free space I suppose but they don't bother you anymore. 

I haven't rooted mine yet is a tinji i9300 and I want to be sure before doing ir.


----------



## syndrome28 (Nov 28, 2012)

I also have this phone and was able to successfully root it using Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v17.. 

Is there a way to change the signal bar icon and battery icon on this phone to make it look original?? Even if i try to apply new themes those icons wont change.. 

Thank you..


----------



## psantos1091 (Dec 15, 2012)

*i9300 mtk6577 not connecting to macbook*

Hello everyone,
I have bout the same phone but it won't connect to my laptop. I emailed the seller and they said to download a "mtk driver" .. I cannot find one on google for mac os
Any links????

Thank you


----------



## er.dilmeet (Dec 15, 2012)

*Price*

what price and availability for this clone?


----------



## uinni (Dec 20, 2012)

*Rooting "this" device goes through but has no effect - anybody experienced that?*



GT35pro said:


> I just completed a review on it so you can check it out on youtube.
> 
> http://youtu.be/fizWeA04Wr0
> http://youtu.be/KMQ0rLNghfM

Click to collapse



Hello everybody.

I am a *happy *owner of a no-brand device which in specs is the one discussed in this thread and looks like exactly the models reviewed in the posted links. Essentially it is a Hero 9300+/ZP900s (I cannot tell the difference )

I like its performances (AnTuTu as well, which assigns it a 6400 score) so I'd not venture in replacing the ROM:* I just want to root it *to get more control over it 

Easy task you'll say, for there is this beautiful thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460 which I read thoroughly yet it turns out for me to be UNABLE to have it rooted!!!! :crying:

The device is reported to be:

Model:                    9300+
CPU HW:               MT6577 dual-core ARMv7 (250-101 Mhz)
OS:                        Android JB (4.1.1 - if not fake...)
Baseband version:   MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V5, 2012/07/25 20:13
Kernel:                   3.0.13
Build No:                H9500S 20120921

(the* full HW specs are indeed the ones of a ZP900s*)

Well, I have downloaded and installed the drivers under W7, downloaded & unpacked the nice DRX_1.7.1.zip, followed step by step all the necessary settings to have the phone simply rooted (from setting USB-debugging mode to allowing mock locations, to allowing installations from non market sources ans so on and so forth). No way. 

I also tried both connection-as-USB device and as MTP. I got the same results.

I run RunMe.bat as administrator. Everything looks like the rooting goes through but after the device is rebooted neither the su executable  nor superSu app installed turn out to be there. *The phone is (silently) "resilient" to the rooting* process! 

___________________________________________________________________________________________

_D:\Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v17>RunMe.bat
======================================================================
= This script will root your Android phone with adb restore function =
= Script by Bin4ry (thanks to Goroh_kun and tkymgr for the idea)     =
=             Idea for Tablet S from Fi01_IS01                       =
=                      (22.11.2012) v17                              =
======================================================================

Device type:
1) Normal
2) Special (for example: Sony Tablet S, Medion Lifetab)

x) Unroot

Make a choice: 1
Checking if i should run in Normal Mode or special Sony Mode
Please connect your device with USB-Debugging enabled now
remote object '/system/app/Backup-Restore.apk' does not exist
remote object '/system/bin/ric' does not exist
.
.

Normal Mode enabled!
.

Pushing busybox....
5070 KB/s (1085140 bytes in 0.209s)
Pushing su binary ....
4989 KB/s (91980 bytes in 0.018s)
Pushing Superuser app
4724 KB/s (996704 bytes in 0.206s)
Making busybox runable ...
.
Please look at your device and click RESTORE!
If all is successful i will tell you, if not this shell will run forever.
Running ...
Successful, going to reboot your device in 10 seconds!
Waiting for device to show up again....
Going to copy files to it's place
You can close all open command-prompts now!
After reboot all is done! Have fun!
Bin4ry
Press any key to continue . . ._
___________________________________________________________________________________________

As you can see from the output *no apparent error is reported.*

I am puzzled  for as far as I could understand, my device from the firmware/software point of view is no special case.

Is there anybody who could give me a hint on how to face the issue?

I thank in advance whoever will be so kind to suggest something.

Uinni


----------



## Xazdron (Dec 25, 2012)

*Need Help..*

hey guys i need some help,... how to know what my device are? MTK65xx ? 75/77 or?

**info
Model Number GT-I9300
Android v. 4.1.1
Baseband version MAUI.11AMD.W11.50.SP.V12, 2012/09/20 18:56
kernel v. 3.0.13 [email protected] #1 The Nov 2012 10:52:00 CST 2012
Build Number ALPS.ICS.MP.V2.6
Custom build version 000121122


**more info
i hardly get gps signal... so i factory reset it.. then i notice HUGE PROBLEM.
NO SIGNAL at all!  i really need some help... 
i didn't touch the simcard area b4 and after FR.. no signal.. tested the sim on other fon... work! there must be something...
or just give me something to flash on it? *teach me so*

---------- Post added at 02:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------

i got another info about my phone spec..

internal storage ; 503 MB
system storage ; 504 MB
system cache 503 MB
Memory ; 470 MB
Processsor ; ARMv7 Processor rev 10 (v71)

*weird one..
SIM STATUS ; //network, unknown,// signal strng, 0dbm 0 asu.. //Mobile network type unknown,/// service state, emergency calls only//... mobile network state ->disconnected// my phone number -> unknown
IMEI Information: IMEI slot 1 unknown, IMEI SV 78 // slot 2? same as  slot 1
SERIAL NUMBER ; not avaiable


before factory reset, i didn't check this thing...

**weird too
bootloader unknown,
radio unknown,
network type unknown
pixel format ; unknown


----------



## Xazdron (Dec 26, 2012)

problem solved. need to restore imei...

and another problem..
my cloned s3 fell and it screen is now cracked..
how much cot do you think to repair it?


----------



## DEC0NFR0ST (Dec 28, 2012)

Xazdron said:


> problem solved. need to restore imei...
> 
> and another problem..
> my cloned s3 fell and it screen is now cracked..
> how much cot do you think to repair it?

Click to collapse



I used Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v16.zip, that rooted everything I tried, I work in a android tabs and phone store so I can tell you that roots everything we have in the shop, which is over 20 different devices, mtk6577, allwinner, boxchip etc etc, works for them all....


----------



## Xazdron (Dec 30, 2012)

*misunderstand*



DEC0NFR0ST said:


> I used Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v16.zip, that rooted everything I tried, I work in a android tabs and phone store so I can tell you that roots everything we have in the shop, which is over 20 different devices, mtk6577, allwinner, boxchip etc etc, works for them all....

Click to collapse



lol sorry maybe youre misunderstood.. my mean is problem solved.. i just need to restore IMEI which means ->> problem solved by restoring IMEI. ;P btw thx for your kindness


----------



## uinni (Dec 30, 2012)

DEC0NFR0ST said:


> I used Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v16.zip, that rooted everything I tried, I work in a android tabs and phone store so I can tell you that roots everything we have in the shop, which is over 20 different devices, mtk6577, allwinner, boxchip etc etc, works for them all....

Click to collapse



Hi, DEC0NFR0ST,

Among that 20 different MTK6577 devices were there any with JB?
I really can't understand my device, which seems to be so "ordinary" in OS and FW can't be rooted - and moreover Bin4ry's tool apparently can't detect the failure in the rooting process


----------



## mobizz (Jan 2, 2013)

*wifi problem*

Hi everybody.
I have I9300 s3 clone, microsim
cpu: MT6577
Baseband version: MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V12
OS: Android 4.0.4

I have wifi problem. It connects to wifi and works just few minutes, i can open only one website than it disconnects and to be online i have to restart router and wifi in the phone. It is definately not router problem. I tried it in different places. Same story.. I installed a lot of wifi fixing programs, no changes.. wifixer shows following: reassociating -> reconnecting -> authentication error. I think it is software problem. But I really don't know where to get rom for reflashing for this model.
People please help!!!
Would be great if you have ideas! or you can help me to get rom.


----------



## mobizz (Jan 2, 2013)

I really need your help


----------



## asserlaser (Jan 3, 2013)

works on mtk6575?


----------



## afloresuk (Sep 24, 2012)

I bought this budget phone because its handy and just performs its tasks but I want to flash ROM, root it and delete some of the useless apps to free up some memory. has any one tired the rooting. If so how? If anyone has any ideas please, that would be great. Any help will be Much appreciated. Thx


----------



## mobizz (Jan 3, 2013)

asserlaser said:


> works on mtk6575?

Click to collapse



in recovery mode show: MT6577


----------



## soulfreem (Jan 4, 2013)

I have bought this phone http://product.madeinchina.com/I9300-S3-MTK6577-Android-4-0-OS-3G-4-6-39-FWVGA-Screen-GPS-Wifi-Smart-cell-phone-FREE-SHIPPING-_14003970.shtml#ask  and i made factory defaults then i lost imei.I couldnt recover imea 
imei and then i flashed a rom with flash tool v 3.1222.00 but now everytime i open phone i see only red light led and white led of buttons working.No picture on screen black screen!the handy dosnt boot anymore!Is there any rom to use with flash tool and bring back handy to life?


----------



## davidayling (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi all. 

Hope everyone had a good Christmas and new year. It's not related as such but does anyone know how to take a screen shot with this phone please? 

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my 9300+ using xda premium


----------



## guinnes1907 (Jan 10, 2013)

*problem with mobile signal*

Hello everyone,i've clone of s3 i9300 mtk 6577,i stay n Italy,my problemi is that i traveled in USA and the mobile have no roaming signal,in rest of Europe is ok.Someone can help me to resolve this problem?if possible thank's.


----------



## jitesh_88 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi Guys,

i am really happy with my clone S3 so far. the only question I have is, what are the benefits of rooting this phone ?

is there a way to improve the touch on this phone ? it seems to be less sensitive than a normal S3. maybe if it can be made any better ?


----------



## deconfrost (Jan 24, 2013)

uinni said:


> Hi, DEC0NFR0ST,
> 
> Among that 20 different MTK6577 devices were there any with JB?
> I really can't understand my device, which seems to be so "ordinary" in OS and FW can't be rooted - and moreover Bin4ry's tool apparently can't detect the failure in the rooting process

Click to collapse



yea some of them were JB, I just ported cwm to the s3 clone I have as well, not sure if it works on other s3 clone, the partition mount point and kernel maybe different


----------



## uinni (Jan 24, 2013)

deconfrost said:


> yea some of them were JB, I just ported cwm to the s3 clone I have as well, not sure if it works on other s3 clone, the partition mount point and kernel maybe different

Click to collapse



Well but I see you are now talking about flashing, I meant just rooting the phone with bin4ry's tool (method), which in principle should be per se far less problematic than flashing.


----------



## billbones (Jan 25, 2013)

*DK I9300+ S3 MTK 6577 Android 4.1.1 1GB RAM Smart phones 4.7 inch*



uinni said:


> I meant just rooting the phone with bin4ry's tool (method), .

Click to collapse




I have recently bough this phone DK I9300+ S3 MTK 6577 Android 4.1.1 1GB RAM Smart phones 4.7 inch

 i am trying to root (no flash etc ) but want to make sure i use the correct method and if anybody has the same phone and or if the tools mentioned a capable with no errors etc 

and to anyone else this cost $177.43 which is £113. had no probs with customs etc 

 i have rooted U8150 the star N8000 MTK6575 before with no probs even been learning using sdk tools etc so not a proper noob just a learner noob 

thanks


----------



## armshouse35 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Rom for HDC Galaxy S3 I9300 MTK6577*



afloresuk said:


> I bought this budget phone because its handy and just performs its tasks but I want to flash ROM, root it and delete some of the useless apps to free up some memory. has any one tired the rooting. If so how? If anyone has any ideas please, that would be great. Any help will be Much appreciated. Thx

Click to collapse



Hello i'm trying to find a rom for HDC Galaxy S3 I9300 MTK6577, android 4.1, screen 400x800, 512 ram. I restored the phone to factory settings and now the phones not booting up but it ligths up but does nothing.

Thanks


----------



## kingpen_2610 (Feb 2, 2013)

*i9300 Andorid 4.1 MTK6577 Dual Core 3G Dual Sim*

Hi I bought an i9300 Andorid 4.1 MTK6577 Dual Core 3G Dual Sim phone, but I am having a network problem, the phone is reading the sim card, but the phone is not receiving any network signal. I put the sim in another phone and it works just fine. The signal bar is empty, and when i try to make a call it says "mobile network not available". I have tried taking the same out and switching it around but it is still the same thing.
everything else as far as wifi and apps are working just fine.

Can someone please help me with this problem, 
Thank you.


----------



## rebmoe (Feb 8, 2013)

*root*



afloresuk said:


> This is how I rooted my S3 i9300 mtk6577 android 4.1. U can try this process for any mtk6577 device but do this with caution and at your own risk. I haven't flashed the ROM bcoz it's too risky with these Chinese clones.
> 
> *Install the MTK6577 usb drivers http://www.4shared.com/rar/0MvyztbR/usb_driver_MT65xx_Android_ZTE_.html? cau2=403tNull
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 will it work on this phone? ive been searching for root for my clone for ages and this post has given me hope, just wanna make sure if it works on this phone here ---> http://www.xtouch.ae/plus/view.php?aid=735
specifications are at the bottom tyvm


----------



## zeldaaxe1 (Feb 28, 2013)

*soft brick*

hai there,can any1 help me? how to fix bootloop on s3 clone MTK6577? i install font installer yesterday & when i reboot it stuck on logo screen -_-"


----------



## x1123 (Feb 28, 2013)

zeldaaxe1 said:


> hai there,can any1 help me? how to fix bootloop on s3 clone MTK6577? i install font installer yesterday & when i reboot it stuck on logo screen -_-"

Click to collapse



Tell us what did You do befor bootlop coming ?


----------



## zeldaaxe1 (Mar 1, 2013)

x1123 said:


> Tell us what did You do befor bootlop coming ?

Click to collapse



i try to install font -_-" help pls.. how can i fix my bootloop? this is my 1st time..


----------



## x1123 (Mar 2, 2013)

zeldaaxe1 said:


> i try to install font -_-" help pls.. how can i fix my bootloop? this is my 1st time..

Click to collapse



Have tried * Factory Reset * and how you install the font ? 
switched off your phone > (Most phone) by pressing volume up and power button simultaneusly will come into recovery mode. Do factory reset and see what you get ?


----------



## zeldaaxe1 (Mar 3, 2013)

x1123 said:


> Have tried * Factory Reset * and how you install the font ?
> switched off your phone > (Most phone) by pressing volume up and power button simultaneusly will come into recovery mode. Do factory reset and see what you get ?

Click to collapse



hai again,i manage to system file & i ended with bootloop.. i already try with android recovery utility by pressing wipe data/factory reset but still same result =( sry my bad english -_-"


----------



## Xazdron (Mar 3, 2013)

zeldaaxe1 said:


> hai again,i manage to system file & i ended with bootloop.. i already try with android recovery utility by pressing wipe data/factory reset but still same result =( sry my bad english -_-"

Click to collapse



i suggest you flash stock first  install font installer from market, use it. ( root first )


----------



## zeldaaxe1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Xazdron said:


> i suggest you flash stock first  install font installer from market, use it. ( root first )

Click to collapse



may i know,how to flash it? got any file can i download?


----------



## josja (Mar 13, 2013)

*GPS working?*

Has anyone the gps working? I tried the fix from talkingmobi.com and did the 2 methods with no result : /


----------



## karelmrak (Mar 13, 2013)

*Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v21*

*Download the rooting .rar file (v2) from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460*
Hello, this file has not option 4...


----------



## afloresuk (Sep 24, 2012)

I bought this budget phone because its handy and just performs its tasks but I want to flash ROM, root it and delete some of the useless apps to free up some memory. has any one tired the rooting. If so how? If anyone has any ideas please, that would be great. Any help will be Much appreciated. Thx


----------



## cellphonemic_com (Mar 18, 2013)

it is hard to root the android 4.1 phone except there is rooted ROM to flash the phone


----------



## x1123 (Mar 18, 2013)

cellphonemic_com said:


> it is hard to root the android 4.1 phone except there is rooted ROM to flash the phone

Click to collapse



MT6577 ROOTING


----------



## jesusoyon (Mar 18, 2013)

*Hey*

I bought a similar model, this one is suposed to be from ALPS it is hard to find a brand, I rooted it goes perfect, dual core 1.2GHZ 512 mb of ram, I'm used to some laggy since I had an milestone, and an S2 also some tablets, now a topic you haven't touched yet in the treat: is is posible to find a univerlsa room to upgrade the phone to 4.2.2? or a version above 4.1.x? I love cyanogen and the mods that has come after it.


----------



## x1123 (Mar 18, 2013)

jesusoyon said:


> I bought a similar model, this one is suposed to be from ALPS it is hard to find a brand, I rooted it goes perfect, dual core 1.2GHZ 512 mb of ram, I'm used to some laggy since I had an milestone, and an S2 also some tablets, now a topic you haven't touched yet in the treat: is is posible to find a univerlsa room to upgrade the phone to 4.2.2? or a version above 4.1.x? I love cyanogen and the mods that has come after it.

Click to collapse



I even do not find any deodexed ROM ... I think, we must start to build ourself an universal ROM on JB base, but the device have very limited infos


----------



## jesusoyon (Mar 18, 2013)

x1123 said:


> I even do not find any deodexed ROM ... I think, we must start to build ourself an universal ROM on JB base, but the device have very limited infos

Click to collapse



I've managed to pull out a lot of info before, during stres tests, benchmark, when testing the sensors and the processor, I'm reading the "make your own room" manua but I'm not to far from the header  what information do you need? also I've notice a lot of seems alike with the nexus 4 stock software (the kernels apears to be the same).

I'll try installing supernexus room in a moment we will see what happens with this device.


----------



## x1123 (Mar 19, 2013)

We need kernel source code, hardware details such as processor, vga chipset model, wifi chipset model, camera brand and model, screen brand and model. And more about hardware to enable us confogure the kernel and patching once necessary. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jesusoyon (Mar 19, 2013)

well the recovery mode didn't let me use the update I was triying to use, I didn't wanted to try installing the CWM just in case it would cause a brick, I think it is imposible to update the phone or make a coustom room, I have the brand of most of the pieces or at least I think it is, I get  the chipset and processor information from the zdevice test, but the Kernel source code :s well not gonna happen I google it and even tought it matches some numbers with other devices it is not exact with any so I'm not sure if theres anithing to do with that I don't know much about kernels.


----------



## x1123 (Mar 20, 2013)

jesusoyon said:


> well the recovery mode didn't let me use the update I was triying to use, I didn't wanted to try installing the CWM just in case it would cause a brick, I think it is imposible to update the phone or make a coustom room, I have the brand of most of the pieces or at least I think it is, I get  the chipset and processor information from the zdevice test, but the Kernel source code :s well not gonna happen I google it and even tought it matches some numbers with other devices it is not exact with any so I'm not sure if theres anithing to do with that I don't know much about kernels.

Click to collapse



appreciate you write down somewhere on the net or post here hardware details you have and spread out the info, it will probably help someone to tweak. I use michfood-tools and build CWR / TWRP for TWO DEVICE MT6575 Lenovo S880 and MT6577 MXNEC M307 succesfully and flash to device safely  my MXNEC M307 MT6577 now in problem, upon receiving calls the screen GET BLACK, I can received voice call normally, once voice call finish phone back to normal. I think there is conflick between voice call and video call. It is make me think to build own custom rom. I found MT6577 kernel source at GitHub .. the funny things when I try to get kernel config from my live device ... I can't get it command * extract-ikconfig boot.img * return with no result


----------



## pkshr (Apr 3, 2013)

I have also got my hands on one of these clones however the phone is bricked - while powering up - it shows "SAMSUNG" logo, plays the samsung music and just sits at the SAMSUNG logo.

I did some search over the internet but cannot find any useful information. Will continue searching but have anyone tried reviving these phones from bricked mode?


----------



## zeldaaxe1 (Apr 14, 2013)

*s3 ALPS*



pkshr said:


> I have also got my hands on one of these clones however the phone is bricked - while powering up - it shows "SAMSUNG" logo, plays the samsung music and just sits at the SAMSUNG logo.
> 
> I did some search over the internet but cannot find any useful information. Will continue searching but have anyone tried reviving these phones from bricked mode?

Click to collapse



yosh,your s3 clone same with me...


----------



## sambauer (Apr 15, 2013)

zeldaaxe1 said:


> yosh,your s3 clone same with me...

Click to collapse



same thing happened  to me. The issue being it would say 'The system is not authorized will automatically shut down' once i rooted it and after i took out all the Chinese apps.

The solution is very simple. Simply reinstall Samsungapps apk.  You might have google samsungapp.apk  if you have deleted it from your phone as the factory reset will not fix this issue.

Enjoy your S3 clone.


----------



## zeldaaxe1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*s3 ALPS*



sambauer said:


> same thing happened  to me. The issue being it would say 'The system is not authorized will automatically shut down' once i rooted it and after i took out all the Chinese apps.
> 
> The solution is very simple. Simply reinstall Samsungapps apk.  You might have google samsungapp.apk  if you have deleted it from your phone as the factory reset will not fix this issue.
> 
> Enjoy your S3 clone.

Click to collapse



dude,nothing happen if i do factory reset.. result still same =) all i need firmware to flash back my phone..


----------



## soku23 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello everyone I'm new and I have a question
I bought the clone S3 phone mtk6577 1G RAM Newest 1200X720 pixel, S3 phone cortex-A9 1.4GHz 4.8 inch IPS screen dual camera WIFI 8MP GPS
* like with Android 4.1.9 but I think it is android 4.0 and now want to upload the newer android 4.1 please help flagellum which will dobrny rom on this phone


----------



## zelendel (Apr 29, 2013)

soku23 said:


> Hello everyone I'm new and I have a question
> I bought the clone S3 phone mtk6577 1G RAM Newest 1200X720 pixel, S3 phone cortex-A9 1.4GHz 4.8 inch IPS screen dual camera WIFI 8MP GPS
> * like with Android 4.1.9 but I think it is android 4.0 and now want to upload the newer android 4.1 please help flagellum which will dobrny rom on this phone

Click to collapse




None of the roms here will work for it as XDA does do anything with clone devices.


----------



## Snekhers (May 6, 2013)

*I need this rom*



davidayling said:


> Not an answer as such but i am using the same phone in the UK, Do you have any ideas as to how to stop it roaming when you make a call, I am using a UK Giffgaff and UK Orange sim but when i topped up yesterday it cained my credit like no tomorrow.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks

Click to collapse



hello i have a question on "maui 11amd w11 50 sp v12" rom where i download

---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




Snekhers said:


> hello i have a question on "maui 11amd w11 50 sp v12" rom where i download

Click to collapse



i talk about 

PHONE INFORMATIONS ON FACTORY MODE:

Screen : 540x960
BB Chip : MT6577
Ms Board : Glaxy S3
IMEI1 : XXXXXX
IMEI2: XXXXXX
Modem Ver. : MAUI.11AMD.W11.50.SP.V12.  2012/09/20 18:56
Bar code : 030801050804260123456788.81_20390210
Build Time : 2012 10 17 15:02:47 CST
UBoot Ver. : 2010.06
Kernel Ver. : 4.1.1
SW Ver. : ALPS.ICS.MP.V2.6
Custom Build Verno. : 005121017


----------



## Snekhers (May 6, 2013)

*Can help?*



mobizz said:


> Hi everybody.
> I have I9300 s3 clone, microsim
> cpu: MT6577
> Baseband version: MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V12
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello friend,

u can backup you roms and after share on here? i hope this possible?


----------



## thurman (May 16, 2013)

afloresuk said:


> This is how I rooted my S3 i9300 mtk6577 android 4.1. U can try this process for any mtk6577 device but do this with caution and at your own risk. I haven't flashed the ROM bcoz it's too risky with these Chinese clones.
> 
> *Install the MTK6577 usb drivers http://www.4shared.com/rar/0MvyztbR/usb_driver_MT65xx_Android_ZTE_.html? cau2=403tNull
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you

Sent from my i9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kimez27 (May 19, 2013)

*How to Root Chinese Android tablet C3100 Dual sim Version 4.03 ,MTK6577*

kindly i need your urgent help as i need to root my chinese android tablet and i tried your software version but wasn't successful, so can you please advice me what to do?

here is my device information:

Model Number: C3100
Android Version: 4.03
Baseband Version: Base_w12.20.p12 MTK6577
Kernal Version: 2.6.35.7
[email protected]#27
Software Version: MTK6577 4.03
Hardware Version: 1.1.0

Please i need your urgent help to root my tablet

Thanks and waiting your kind reply


----------



## nguyenthethao211 (May 29, 2013)

mobizz said:


> Hi everybody.
> I have I9300 s3 clone, microsim
> cpu: MT6577
> Baseband version: MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V12
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, do you have same phone like this?
I9300
Screen: 540x960
Ram:419mb
Rom: 4G (2g available)
Display: 4.8 inch
Chip: MTK6577
Single Micro Sim
Led Indicator
Camera: rear 8M

Below are some pics of my phone.
htt ps://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/983725_669498483067632_592407931_n.jpg
htt ps://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/391574_669498549734292_142748152_n.jpg
htt ps://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/292471_669498479734299_1419992368_n.jpg
htt ps://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/970691_669498493067631_1607961571_n.jpg

htt p://forum.xda-developers.com/deviceForum/timthumb.php?src=http://forum.xda-developers.com/deviceForum/screenshots/1563/20120614T020853.jpg&h=300&w=300

I am also looking for rom of this phone. My phone was death, it needs stock rom. But I did not find any rom for this one.

---------- Post added at 04:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 AM ----------




			
				
i talk about 

PHONE INFORMATIONS ON FACTORY MODE:

Screen : 540x960
BB Chip : MT6577
Ms Board : Glaxy S3
IMEI1 : XXXXXX
IMEI2: XXXXXX
Modem Ver. : MAUI.11AMD.W11.50.SP.V12.  2012/09/20 18:56
Bar code : 030801050804260123456788.81_20390210
Build Time : 2012 10 17 15:02:47 CST
UBoot Ver. : 2010.06
Kernel Ver. : 4.1.1
SW Ver. : ALPS.ICS.MP.V2.6
Custom Build Verno. : 005121017[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> hi, can you back up ur firmware?
> 
> I really need this rom!!!
> thank you very much!

Click to collapse


----------



## odinsown (Jun 5, 2013)

Maybe you can try this Rom for your device:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2223223


----------



## afloresuk (Sep 24, 2012)

I bought this budget phone because its handy and just performs its tasks but I want to flash ROM, root it and delete some of the useless apps to free up some memory. has any one tired the rooting. If so how? If anyone has any ideas please, that would be great. Any help will be Much appreciated. Thx


----------



## touxie (Jun 22, 2013)

*How you do root it?*



afloresuk said:


> Thx for all ya responses. I figured out how to root my phone. Very tideous process but all done now

Click to collapse



How you do root it?


----------



## froztface (Jul 2, 2013)

touxie said:


> How you do root it?

Click to collapse



srsroot
the only one that worked for me. installs superuser then you install busybox from sd. I haven't added any rom yet as im still not sure if there is a safe one(knda new to this).


----------



## Bishal Pranto Roy (Jul 2, 2013)

U can try bi4ry project v21

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## dzuljo (Jul 10, 2013)

mobizz said:


> Hi everybody.
> I have I9300 s3 clone, microsim
> cpu: MT6577
> Baseband version: MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V12
> ...

Click to collapse



hi
do u find fix for wifi 

I have strange issue with WIFI
WIFI communicate with router on 1 meter and signal is only one dot 
I have Backup and if u like i can send u to try in your phone
but my phone is :
BRAND: Samsung
MANUFACTURER: ALPS
MODEL: GT-I9300
PRODUCT: gishang77_cu_ics2
CPU: ARMv7 Processor rev 0(v7l)
CPU-ABI: armeabi-v7a
Modem Ver: MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V9.P2   2012/12/28  13:44
Bar code : A6611301303210 10
Uboot Ver:2010.06
Kernel Ver: 3.0.13 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC)) # 1 SMP PREEMP wed feb 6  00:12:29  CST 2013
Android ver:4.0.4
SW ver :ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.9
Custom Build Verno. : release.V.2.00


cheers


----------



## rorcorporation (Aug 4, 2013)

I need flash for i9300 mt6575 for flashing with SP FlashTool, please


----------



## darub26 (Oct 28, 2013)

*guys need help*

guys my phone is running on mtk6577, 4.1.2 JB  dual core and i want to install CWM recovery using rom manager but it says "device not listed above".my phone brand is a local brand from philippines..i just want to ask if there are other compatible recovery for my device and how to install it..sorry for being such a noob..i'm just a beginner in root things.thanks guys


----------



## TupacShakur (Mar 7, 2014)

*HELP*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2672819

---------- Post added at 04:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 AM ----------




dzuljo said:


> hi
> do u find fix for wifi
> 
> I have strange issue with WIFI
> ...

Click to collapse



I have this phone too but another problem please help me
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2672819
Please HELP ! ! !


----------



## TupacShakur (Mar 11, 2014)

*Help Rom !*



dzuljo said:


> hi
> do u find fix for wifi
> 
> I have strange issue with WIFI
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi All 
I have the same phone with the same specs can someone find me or upload backup rom for this phone because I accidently formated whole flash via SP_Flash_Tool , I appreciate the help .
Cheers


----------



## kuldeeptamboli (Mar 15, 2014)

*Maxx ax8*



afloresuk said:


> I bought this budget phone because its handy and just performs its tasks but I want to flash ROM, root it and delete some of the useless apps to free up some memory. has any one tired the rooting. If so how? If anyone has any ideas please, that would be great. Any help will be Much appreciated. Thx

Click to collapse



can anyone helps to give update rom of MAXX ax8


----------



## winhtethtetsan (Oct 9, 2014)

*1.please give me brother please i need really.*



afloresuk said:


> I bought this budget phone because its handy and just performs its tasks but I want to flash ROM, root it and delete some of the useless apps to free up some memory. has any one tired the rooting. If so how? If anyone has any ideas please, that would be great. Any help will be Much appreciated. Thx[/QUOTE please give me thanks brother i need really .help me please.

Click to collapse


----------



## capitansolo (May 23, 2021)

Sorry for bumping this very old thread but i have a problem with my s3 clone...

Im trying to reviving an old s3clone and a newbie about flashing and other stuff so i followed one tutorial from youtube:
tuto reviving

I installed *MediaTek USB VCOM Drivers *from here:
*mediatek drivers*
Then, i downloaded what i supposed have to be the rom , exactly *Samsung S3 I9300 MT6577 *firmware and finally* SPFlashTool v5.1824 Win from this link:*
link removed, not working!

Spflash seems to recognized my phone fine so i ended flashing with no problem.

But after trying to turn on the phone, appears a led green but i cant see nothing on the  display.
Can someone tell me if the steps are right, what i did wrong or what is happening, because im very lost and i couldnt find any more info about reviving this old phone, even , im not sure with processor, ram and other hardware have my old mobile, so i attached few photos, maybe it could help

Thanks in advanced!!

EDIT: i discover which phone is: tinji gt-i9300


----------

